# Cat covered in anti-vandal grease!



## lausa (Sep 23, 2012)

Hey everyone, I've looked through the posts and couldn't see this anywhere, or on google (all it was is people attacking cat owners for letting their cats out!)

A few days ago a house on our street was broken in to, since then a house a few doors down decided to coat their garden wall in anti-vandal grease! 
Ozzy (my two year old Tuxedo cat) went out earlier this day and came back covered! His previously white paws are black, and his belly! 
We called the vet who said anti-vandal grease isn't toxic unless he ate a lot of it, which he hadn't, and just to try and wash it off him.

We have gave him a bath but he's still covered in grease and filthy 

Has anyone had experience with this? What's the best way to get this horrible stuff off him?

I have no idea what to do about letting him out anymore... We can't keep him in as he gets depressed being cooped up all day, but the house is literally 2 doors away and it's the only way he can walk down there! (He has a friend that he plays out with on the wall too)

His paws were white 









Any help?


----------



## radtech (Sep 20, 2014)

what did you wash him with? Maybe try Dawn dish detergent(the original blue, not concentrated). It works for wildlife that has been harmed by oil spills, so it should work with your kitty also. As for how to prevent this from happening again.....no clue there. Keeping him indoors is the only full proof way. Maybe being covered in grease will make him not want to go back that way? good luck


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Yep! I second the Dawn Original dish soap! Poor guy!


----------



## lausa (Sep 23, 2012)

We just used plain water as I wasn't sure what I could use on him! 
Thank you both, I'll wash him again with dish soap (I think the English version of Dawn is Fairy haha) 

He wasn't bothered when he walked in, covering the floor in it! He just seemed to stand there until we noticed him. I'm not sure it'll discourage him, as his friend lives down there. I'm really annoyed at the neighbour putting it on their wall  We have about 10 cats that live on our small street and they all walk down that patch of wall, so we won't be the only ones dealing with it!


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

Dawn


----------



## BotanyBlack (Apr 6, 2011)

once again Dawn! and maybe a door mat to catch a few paw prints later LOL


----------



## Marmoset (Feb 18, 2014)

Once those ten cats start walking over people's car hoods with their greasy paws the wall owners might have to give up coating the wall. I don't know how anti-vandal grease feels but I imagine it must be somewhat resistant to rain and snow so it must be a bear to clean off a car. 

I've never tried dawn because I've always kept cat shampoo around. Whatever you try do not use human shampoo or dog shampoo though.


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

Sounds gross but I'd smear a healthy amount of cat poop on the wall instead. We used to put political signs in our yard and the opposition used to steal them. We got so tired of it we chained them to our mailbox. They still tried to yank them up and take them. Once year I smeared cat poop all over the edges of the sign and never had a problem after that. I realize it's REALLY yucky but I'm telling ya, it works. And I don't want a lecture about the health ramifications to the thieves. IDC


----------



## cat face (Apr 4, 2013)

Fairy Liquid, the original, GREEN one. Nothing else but exactly that. That is what get used to remove oil off the wild life.

Apparently in tests that were done, it is even more gentle on skin than baby soap.


----------



## lausa (Sep 23, 2012)

Thanks everyone! I learned last night that it was our landlord (Our landlord owns the majority of houses in our street) who put the vandal grease on the wall! We're going to talk to him tomorrow and see if he will remove it, a few other cat owners are under the same landlord so hopefully we won't be the only ones complaining about this.

Marmoset, nowhere I have looked sells cat shampoo, I might order some online as I can see washing his paws will probably be a common thing now! 

cat face, I knew that fairy was the same as dawn  I was thinking if you could use baby soap but I didn't want to risk using human products on him!


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

OMG! Marcia, you are an evil genius!!!
I can't stop laughing...just imagining the Eeeewwwwws from the sign thieves!!


----------



## Dumine (Jun 30, 2014)

Anti vandal grease ... really? I hope you speak to your landlord quickly. What about all the other small animals and birds that will also get covered in this stuff? I hope you get the grease off your cat. I can't believe this stuff exists, what a stupid thing to do.


----------

